# Plaquitas para fresado



## andosahi

Hola, ¿como se llaman las *plaquitas* para fresado en ingles?

Aqui os dejo una imagen

Gracias


----------



## danielfranco

Ay, caray, ni con fotos doy qué sea la imagen. ¿Será de ortodoncia el fresado?

D


----------



## andosahi

Es de mecanica, aqui te dejo una pagina a ver si os ayuda

Gracias


----------



## gg371

Hello,

I am also looking for the word for "plaquita" in terms of milling. Does anyone know the English equivalent?


----------



## Ciprianus

Insertos de corte, cutting inserts, "vidias", Widias.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sí, pero la vidia es un material y no una plaquita en general (proviene del alemán: "Widia" = wie Diamante, "como diamante").


----------



## Lnewqban

gg371 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also looking for the word for "plaquita" in terms of milling. Does anyone know the English equivalent?



As posted above, my suggestion is:
*Inserts for milling tool*.


----------



## Ciprianus

Widia  es el nombre de una empresa alemana y una marca registrada, la primera, y única por decadas, que fabricó los insertos de carburo de tungsteno, lo que le dió a Alemania una gran ventaja productiva. Este secreto alemán se difundió después de la 2da. Guerra Mundial.
En muchas partes todavía widia es sinónimo de inserto de corte de metal duro.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Could you please indicate how the item is attached in the equipment?
Example: it is placed between this and that...


----------



## Ciprianus

Se pone en un parte de la herramienta llamada _porta insertos_.

porta inserto - Google Search


----------



## gg371

Isabel Sewell said:


> Could you please indicate how the item is attached in the equipment?
> Example: it is placed between this and that...



It says a special tool is needed for the process. This tool is a "disco con *varias plaquitas*. Este disco se monta sobre un eje que a su vez va montado en un portaherramientas motorizado radial estándar."


----------



## Isabel Sewell

gg371 said:


> It says a special tool is needed for the process. This tool is a "disco con *varias plaquitas*. Este disco se monta sobre un eje que a su vez va montado en un portaherramientas motorizado radial estándar."



*Varias plaquetas : Various "inserts"*
Turning Inserts Milling Inserts at Rs 425/piece | Shakarpur | New Delhi| ID: 14145273530


----------

